
Ask HN: I want to contribute to OSS projects, what resources should I read? - iDemonix
Specifically, there is a bug in Icinga2 (an open source monitoring app written in C++) to do with clustering which I&#x27;d like to at least help debug, if not resolve and help fix.<p>I grew up learning PHP and became a sysadmin so I&#x27;ve picked up, to a reasonable degree, a few scripting languages: Perl, Python and BASH (Python can be used for &#x27;proper programming&#x27; but I just used it for simple data grinding). I&#x27;m used to writing scripts in vi, then in another terminal executing them, rinse and repeat until it works, put it under source control, done. Writing PHP&#x2F;Laravel is similar - I never need to compile anything, just set the environment up, write it and refresh it until you get it right. I&#x27;m a bit of a self-taught hack-learner, so I&#x27;ve never done tests with deployments or so on (sorry).<p>I&#x27;ve downloaded GitHub projects (like Icinga2) and ran simple configure&#x2F;make commands, but I&#x27;d like to be able to better understand what&#x27;s going on. Ideally I&#x27;d like to pull the source for this project (Icinga2) down, learn how to compile and re-deploy it to a test setup easily, so I can add additional debug output at least. I know it&#x27;s more work than scripting but it&#x27;s something I&#x27;d love to learn as I could contribute to a few OSS projects, I learned C at university and did some C++, but it wasn&#x27;t real-world use, but generally I enjoy problem solving so it&#x27;ll be fun.<p>Looking for any blogs or resources around contributing to OSS, how to write tests, local test&#x2F;debug setup for a C++ project like Icinga2, and anything else that might be relevant - any advice appreciated.
======
gus_massa
Is the bug already reported in github or the bug site of the project? Do you
have a small example that triggers the bug?

~~~
iDemonix
[https://github.com/Icinga/icinga2/issues/3533](https://github.com/Icinga/icinga2/issues/3533)

That's the bug I'd like to add further debugging to and help look in to.

